

Where are the women in Startups? - jedwhite
http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-12789-Boulder-Startup-Business-Examiner~y2009m6d15-Women-in-Boulder-startups-where-are-you

======
gracekboyle
This post has nothing to do with bashing women in startups or tech. I AM one!
Tara and I represented our views and desire to see more of a collective voice
of women in startups especially in Boulder while we also said, we are a
powerful and amazing group.

Whenever I spend time with other women in tech the level of support and
comradery feels good--so why don't we have a medium or forum to continue this
support?

Whenever I attend a tech event (which I'm sure to make time for out of my busy
schedule) I notice I'm part of the small percentage of women that show up.
This says something about the community and I'm glad Jo was able to highlight
that and begin an interesting dialogue.

------
mediamum
The startup lifestyle can be challenging for everyone. While Boulder has up to
five events every week, they're full of men. There's nothing wrong with that,
of course, but there are women-focused conversations that need to be had in a
non-male environment. There are women in startups in Boulder. But where are
they?!

------
drumdance
Do you mean as founders or employees? True, most founders are men, but I know
plenty of women in the tech startup scene. In fact, I've been going out of my
way to meet women _not_ in the scene because they have a different
perspective.

------
jedwhite
In Boulder less than 10% of startups are by women - and Boulder has the
highest number of startups per capita in the US and one of the most supportive
startup communities. Why aren't there more high profile entrepreneurs?

